# Baby Ruth with her new mum.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

I took Baby Ruth to LAX today to meet her new mum who flew down from Sacramento to take her home. I think the photo says it all. People who adopt special needs dogs with an open heart and an open mind are so awesome. This lady is a hard working nurse and she was so determined to give Baby a home that you would have thought the Ruthie had just won Best In Show. This 11-year old with a lot of pluck despite mitral valve disease and collapsed trachea was a champion to me.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

This made me cry tears of joy....thanks to all involved in her rescue and to the special people who adpoted her. God bless!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How awesome!! So happy for Baby Ruth and her new mom!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, how wonderful! Thanks for the update, Bron


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love happy endings! Baby Ruth is lucky to have found such a wonderful new mom!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That's great news for both Baby Ruth and her new mommy! :aktion033: I enjoyed the video too!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wonderful, she'll be so loved.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh, that video made me all teary eyed. Thank you so much for rescuing and finding a loving home for this precious girl.
She looks so full of life :thumbsup:. 
Thank you for posting this. We need more stories like this.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I remember this story! She is so lovely---those eyes!!!!!!!! melt my heart!
Wishing her all the joy she deserves! Live long & happily sweet girl.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Wonderful news! :wub:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Waht a beautiful girl you are! Hugs and kisses to you and your new Mommie. Be happy and healthy for many years to come...:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No wonder she lied about her age. Baby Ruth looks and acts like a kid B) What a little doll she is and I'm so glad for the happy ending. I hope that maybe her mom will join us here. It look like a match made in heaven. :chili: From one mitral valve prolapser to another -- congrats little Ruthie. :aktion033:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Yea, Baby Ruth! Bron, I know it was hard for you, bless you.

GG


----------

